# Sun halo



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Yesterday the odd weather in San Antonio brought about cirrus clouds in the 26,000ft altitude range that created a very nice effect on the sun.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is neat!

I have heard obout the sun halos but never seen one in real life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I seem to vaguely remember having seen one or more, but a very long time ago - We tend to get 'moon-haloes' more often (Similar visual effect, but with a face in the middle :grin

Very well photographed ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish they had come out a bit better but staring at the sun isn't easy. The shots were taken using just a point-and-shoot Canon AS1000 with no special settings.

We've also had those moon halos but they seem more frequent during our winters.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice shot. It looks like a Sun dog. I have only seen one, and that was only due to having a polarizing filter on at the time.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! That's some phenomenon! It makes a triple-rainbow rather pale by comparison :grin:


----------

